# Need Help with Wineador Project



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have an avanti 16, and I just started turning into a wineador ... Well I seasoned 5 cao cedar boxes and placed them on the racks, then I put 1/2lb of HF 70% beads (half on a glass tray at the bottom under the diverted drip, & half in two small trays up on the top rack), and a shot glass of dist water in the middle rack. When it's unplugged it's reading 73%-76* ... then I turn on the unit and have it set on the lowest possible setting (min-max, it's not digital) the rh drops s lot to about 59% and the temp reads 60*-61* which I think seams too cold for the lowest setting also! 
But anyways, why does the rh drop soo much when the unit is running?


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

The reduction in RH is because as you cool the air it cannot hold as much humidity. The excess condenses on the cold surface of the cooler. That is where you get the water dripping down to the bottom. You need to find a way to recycle this water back into the air.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Benaj85 said:


> The reduction in RH is because as you cool the air it cannot hold as much humidity. The excess condenses on the cold surface of the cooler. That is where you get the water dripping down to the bottom. You need to find a way to recycle this water back into the air.


I am ...I have a piece of plastic rerouting the drip to the tray of beads. So shouldn't that recirculate it? Should I wet the beads more? Less? What should I do? Or if I let ir sir long enough will it balance out?
Also, do u think 60 degrees is too cold?


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I would just give it time. What is showing 60 degrees? Is it the fridge or an actual thermometer in the unit. My vino is set at 60 but the actual temp inside is 68-70.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Benaj85 said:


> I would just give it time. What is showing 60 degrees? Is it the fridge or an actual thermometer in the unit. My vino is set at 60 but the actual temp inside is 68-70.


My wine cooler is not digital, it just has a dial on the back that you can turn from MAX - MED - MIN - OFF ... And it have it right before OFF.
I have a Xikar digi hygrometer/thermometer in the middle of the unit so the I can read it. 
I plugged the unit in about 45 mins ago and it's reading 56%-65*


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's been steady at 57%-61* for the last couple hours. Is 61* too cold?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Allow at least a week for it to stabilize make sure the drain is plugged and the condensation goes into the beads. Anyone i know that sets theirs up has it that way also you are going to need about 2 pounds of beads or kitty litter.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Allow at least a week for it to stabilize make sure the drain is plugged and the condensation goes into the beads. Anyone i know that sets theirs up has it that way also you are going to need about 2 pounds of beads or kitty litter.


Ill give it a few days and see how things go. Mine is kinda small, its almost half the size of the vino 28 that most people use. I calculated the area inside mine on Hearfealt Ind. website and it said that I only needed 1/2 lb of beads, so that's all I bought. If in a few days it doesn't stabilize i might go ahead and buy another half pound. 
Its been steady at 57%-61* for the last 18 hours


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Problem is, at that low of a temp the moister in the air is condensing on the peltior unit as fast or faster than the beads release it. Long story short, you need to get the temp up to at least 65 degrees. My Emerson 12 bottle unit was doing the same thing because it would only get up to 63 degrees. When I unplugged it and let it warm up everything settled to where it needed to be. I plan on getting an external temp controller to plug it into to maintain 67 degrees.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

pakrat said:


> Problem is, at that low of a temp the moister in the air is condensing on the peltior unit as fast or faster than the beads release it. Long story short, you need to get the temp up to at least 65 degrees. My Emerson 12 bottle unit was doing the same thing because it would only get up to 63 degrees. When I unplugged it and let it warm up everything settled to where it needed to be. I plan on getting an external temp controller to plug it into to maintain 67 degrees.


that sounds like a great idea! do you know where to get one for a good price? also, how would it work ... does it get wired to the internals of the wine cooler or to the power chord???


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

The one I'm looking at http://www.etcsupply.com/ranco-etc111000000-digital-temperature-controller-p-86.html is $60 but I'm still looking for a cheaper one. This one looks like I can either splice it inline on the cord, or more than likely I'll get a 3' heavy duty fridge extension cord and splice it into that. That way the wine cooler cord is left intact.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

pakrat said:


> The one I'm looking at ETC Supply is $60 but I'm still looking for a cheaper one. This one looks like I can either splice it inline on the cord, or more than likely I'll get a 3' heavy duty fridge extension cord and splice it into that. That way the wine cooler cord is left intact.


so how does that work ... when it drops below the temp you set it to it turns the unit on and when it reaches the temp set it turns the unit off?


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

cubanrob19 said:


> so how does that work ... when it drops below the temp you set it to it turns the unit on and when it reaches the temp set it turns the unit off?


That would be my assumption. Although it would be "when it gets above the set point".


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

pakrat said:


> That would be my assumption. Although it would be "when it gets above the set point".


well, I just picked up a lamp timer at Target ... I plugged my wineador into it and set it to run 30 mins & off 30 mins every hour ... lets see how it looks in 4-5 hours when i get back home. 
If the timer doesnt work, then maybe Ill do the thermostat controller route


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok, so I plugged the wineador into the timer and have it set to run for 30 mins and off 30 mins every hour. the temp fluctuates from 66*-70* which im happy with, but the the rh is still low, it fluctuates from 56%-61%. 

what I dont understand is the beads ... I have 1/4lb in a dish under the condensation drip, and then 1/8lb in a small dish on the bottom tray and 1/8lb in a small dish on the top tray ... the 1/4lb dish is completely saturated, might even be pooling! and the 2 1/8lb dishes are about 70% dry! 

I need help!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

so i read on another post that when you use the calculator on HF website, that you should use double of what it calculated ... If thats so, then thats my problem ... Im using almost exactly what it calculated to use!


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

I've got a vinotemp and keep the temp at 67F. It needs time to stabilize but should settle out in a week or so.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

cubanrob19 said:


> so i read on another post that when you use the calculator on HF website, that you should use double of what it calculated ... If thats so, then thats my problem ... Im using almost exactly what it calculated to use!


As long as the temps are swinging enough to cause that much condensation, you will still have the same problem even with more beads. Does the cooler run constantly or almost when the timer turns it on? If it is, then it's probably still pulling the moisture from the beads faster than they can re-absorb it, thus the puddling of water. I'm using twice the recommended amount of beads and I didn't get rid of the same problem until I made sure the temp stayed above 65 or so. For now, that means it just gets left unplugged. Fortunately my temp doesn't get any higher than about 71. If your timer can do it, try setting it to run 5 min. on and 10 min. off. The shorter cycle time and different on/off cycle time _should_ make a difference.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Stop the presses! You will never get steady rH until you do two things:

1) Double your beads.
2) Get a Johnson Controller!










I used to use one of these back in my beer brewing days. They've been around forever and are tried and true! Many controller do not come pre-wired, so you need to have an electrician card to install them. The Johnson is wired and all you do is plug the fridge into the controller and the controller into the wall. Run the sensor in through the drain hole and you're set! The contoller cuts the power to the fridge when the desired temp is exceeded and reinstates it when it drops below. They're outrageously reliable and accurate.

$58.99 is a good price, since I see these mostly around $75.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Stop the presses! You will never get steady rH until you do two things:
> 
> 1) Double your beads.
> 2) Get a Johnson Controller!


He could probably get by with the beads he has, but double can't hurt. As I mentioned in my earlier post, an external temp controller is needed first. If he has the space (I don't) to use a stacked plug like the Johnson, being pre-wired it would be the logical choice over the one I listed.


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

Yea, I'm gonna order more beads and then puck up one of those temp controllers ... Thanks for all the info guys!!!


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Stop the presses! You will never get steady rH until you do two things:
> 
> 1) Double your beads.
> 
> ...


This one has a 3.5 degree differential. Is that OK? or is it better to go for one of the models with a 1 degree differential? How about features like the delay that this unit lacks over the A419? Are those needed?


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Hawnted said:


> This one has a 3.5 degree differential. Is that OK? or is it better to go for one of the models with a 1 degree differential? How about features like the delay that this unit lacks over the A419? Are those needed?


I don't know how much difference it makes, but that's another reason I'm going with the Ranco, it can be set to a 1 degree differential. They do have one that is pre-wired with an in and out cord but it costs $15 more.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

pakrat said:


> I don't know how much difference it makes, but that's another reason I'm going with the Ranco, it can be set to a 1 degree differential. They do have one that is pre-wired with an in and out cord but it costs $15 more.


I got Ranco in last week. I am tweaking it to get it where I want it so that the humidity does not drop too much, and the unit does not cycle too often. Have you had any luck?

My latest trial is a setpoint of 67 with a 3 degree diff, which has the unit cycling about every 11-15 minutes. I tried 68-70 and it was cycling about every 8 min.


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the controller Herf N Turf suggested in my fridgeador and it has worked great the past 4 months. I keep my unwrapped cigars in spare boxes gathered from local B&M's to keep them fairly shielded from the drop in humidity when the cooling unit kicks in.

From reading threads in this forum, it sounds to me you guys are worrying too much about the temperature and not enough about the humidity. Herf has pointed out, on more than one occasion, the temperature in Cuba is well above the 60* mark. I would focus on getting the humidity stable.


----------



## Hawnted (Oct 20, 2009)

Thats the tough part, is to keep the humidity stable, you need to keep the unit from running too much, but if it does not run long enough, you risk it short cycling and burning up the peltier.

I am trying to make sure the unit does not cycle more than every 8-10 min, while keeping humidity from dropping too much.


----------

